# Interesting UCD extra-mural course in applied economics



## Brendan Burgess (8 Aug 2014)

Economic Policy in an era of perceived political constraints
SPRING AE-BN212
Joe Durkan

This is an applied economics course.  The objective is to consider the economics behind a range of policy issues and to then consider the decisions made by policy-makers.  The course provides some basic economics to consider a range of case studies.  The areas to be covered are: compulsory health insurance; water charges; income inequality; indexing public pensions to inflation rather than incomes; why debt sustainability matters and banking regulation.

BELFIELD      
8 Mondays              7.30pm-9.30pm
Feb 2, 9, 16, 23, March 2, 9, 16, 23
FEE €155


----------

